# Δώστε Ραγκαβή στο λαό



## nickel (Aug 3, 2008)

Διάβασα στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή την κριτική του Γιάννη Βαρβέρη για την κωμωδία του Αλέξανδρου Ρίζου-Ραγκαβή «Του Κουτρούλη ο γάμος» όπως μεταφέρθηκε αυτό το καλοκαίρι στη σκηνή σε ελεύθερη απόδοση και σκηνοθεσία του Γιάννη Καλατζόπουλου. Απ’ όσο κατάλαβα, η κωμωδία έχει γίνει επιθεώρηση και, μάλιστα, επιθεώρηση όχι της εποχής της Ελεύθερης Σκηνής (εκεί την άφησα εγώ) αλλά εκείνης που απευθύνεται σε κάποιον ελάχιστο κοινό παρονομαστή που βρίσκεται στα μυαλά των δημιουργών της σύγχρονης επιθεώρησης. Γράφει ο Γ. Βαρβέρης (του οποίου το όνομα αλλάζει κάθε φορά αυτόματα ο ορθογραφικός μου διορθωτής σε Βάρβαρης — Χριστέ και Κύριε!): 
«Έχει απλουστεύσει αποφασιστικά τη γλώσσα και παρουσιάζει μια περίπου σύγχρονη επιθεώρηση με σωρό επικαιρικές προσθήκες (πολύ παλαιού τύπου και ανόητη η παρουσίαση του ποιητή Φοιβίσκου ως αδερφής) με μοντέρνα, συμπαθή όμως, στιχάκια και στοιχειώδη χορευτικά», «η παράσταση Καλαντζόπουλου σκοπεύει σ’ ένα αμιγώς λαϊκό και, φυσικά, φιλολογικά τελείως απληροφόρητο –και αδιάφορο– κοινό, το οποίο και θα συναντήσει σε όλες τις καλοκαιρινές πιάτσες που θα περιοδεύσει», «Στριγγλιές, ασταμάτητες υπερβολές, σαχλότατα νάζια, τσιρίδες και όλα αυτά με τη βεβαιότητα ότι μεγαλουργεί». Ωραία, κατάλαβα, έχει πάρει το μάτι μου παρόμοιες παραστάσεις που μεταδίδει ο Αντ1. Προσωπική άποψη για το συγκεκριμένο ανέβασμα δεν έχω και δεν σκοπεύω να αποκτήσω.

Με ξένισε ωστόσο, εκτός από τον υπότιτλο («Η άγλωσση παιδεία μας μάς οδηγεί στις εύπεπτες εκπτώσεις») μια άλλη ενότητα της κριτικής του Βαρβέρη:

Αλλού είναι το θέμα: Σ’ εκείνους που, για λόγους υστερικής δημοτικολαγνείας, παρασιώπησαν παρόμοιες προσφορές. Αυτοί ευθύνονται όχι μονάχα για τη συσκότιση του μεγαλοποιημένου ίσως θεατρικού μας παρελθόντος αλλά, το βασικότερο, για την ολέθρια διάσπαση και την προϊούσα πτώχευση της γλωσσικής μας υπόστασης.

«Αποδοχή της κληρονομιάς»

Δεν αναλογίστηκαν οι όσοι αγαθοί πως αν ψελλίζουμε ακόμη κάποιες χωλές φρασούλες σε ρακένδυτα ελληνικά, το οφείλουμε στη σύνολη ιστορία της γλώσσας μας, η οποία αντιστέκεται –ώς πότε;– στο αντιπαραδοσιακό μένος που εμπνέει η αμάθεια και η περιστασιακή λαϊκίστικη εξαργύρωση; Δεν αναλογίσθηκαν πως αν ανδρώθηκε η δημοτική, το κατόρθωσε στο μέτρο που αφομοίωσε το προγενέστερό της υλικό, δεν αναλογίστηκαν, τέλος, πως η δημοτική ως εθνική μας υπόθεση θα παραμείνει ευγενική πρόθεση και ως εξέλιξη θα αποδειχτεί αδηφάγο λαγούμι, αν δεν προβεί σε «αποδοχή της κληρονομιάς» της, γλωσσικής, άρα ιστορικής και αποφασιστικής για τη διάρκειά μας; Δεν ξεχνώ βέβαια, ούτε υποτιμώ, τον διαβουκολητικό ρόλο με τον οποίο η συντήρηση προίκισε την καθαρεύουσα στην Ελλάδα και τους εντεύθεν φόβους άλλου είδους υποτροπών. Ακούγοντας όμως τη μελίρρυτη καθαρεύουσα του Ραγκαβή, συνειδητοποιεί κανείς τι λειμώνας υλικού μπορεί να μπολιάσει τη δημοτική μας και πόσο σήμερα το γλωσσικό μας πρόβλημα δεν είναι βέβαια ο Ψυχάρης ή ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, αλλά αυτός ο Ραγκαβής, ο Ροΐδης, ο Κονδυλάκης κι ο Παπαδιαμάντης. Πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι;​
Η «μελίρρυτη καθαρεύουσα» του Ραγκαβή υπάρχει στο παράθεμα από τον πρωτότυπο «Γάμο» στην αρχή του άρθρου:
«Έξω, έξω ο εθνέμπορος, όστις λαών
ωσάν ώνιον κτήμα την τύχην πωλεί,
δι’ αυτόν εκλαμβάνων το έθνος πλασθέν,
θησαυρίζων δακρύων κ’ ιδρώτων τιμήν,
κ’ ίνα φθάση στο τέρμα φιλαύτων σκοπών,
την πατρίδα εις σάλους κ’ υφάλους ωθεί».​
Πείτε μου τώρα, τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής (ο Βαρβέρης); Ότι πρέπει να επανεκτιμήσουμε το έργο του Ραγκαβή για να εμβαπτιστούμε στον αττικισμό του και να πλουτίσουμε το λεξιλόγιό μας («να μπολιάσουμε τη δημοτική μας») με «ώνια κτήματα» (δεν βλέπω εδώ κάτι άλλο που να έχει εξοβελίσει η γλώσσα); Ή μήπως να ικανοποιήσουμε, με 150 χρόνια καθυστέρηση, το όνειρο των αττικιστών εκείνου του αιώνα και να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε με τρόπο που ήταν τεχνητός και αφύσικος ακόμα και στις μέρες του Ραγκαβή; Μήπως να βάλουμε περισσότερο Γάμο του Κουτρούλη στα σχολειά για να ντύσουμε τα «ρακένδυτα ελληνικά» μας με σινιέ λέξεις και διατυπώσεις; Ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανεβάσουν στο θέατρο αυτούσιο το Γάμο του Κουτρούλη και να ζητούν από τους θεατές να κάνουν και μερικές ώρες φροντιστήριο πριν την παρακολούθηση της παράστασης, για να τους μείνει και κάτι;

Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν κατάλαβα τι θέλει να πει ο Γιάννης Βαρβέρης. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένη πρότασή του. Εκτός αν πρόκειται για τη γνωστή ασαφή και αόριστη κλάψα των λογίων, που, αγκαλιά με τον πλούτο της τρισχιλιετούς, κάθε φορά που έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτά που ταΐζει στον κόσμο η φυλλάδα, το πρωινάδικο, η επιθεώρηση, απορούν γιατί δεν ασχολούμαστε όλοι με τον Παπαδιαμάντη. Ή, εν προκειμένω, με τον Αλέξανδρο Ρίζο-Ραγκαβή.


----------

